# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Напряжение блока батарей APC RBC23

## TeKiLLo

Доброго времени суток.

Если кто нибудь использует бесперебойники APC c таким комплектом батарей http://www.apc.com/resource/include/...base_sku=RBC23

Откликнетесь. Нужно выходное напряжение у этого блока. Хотим заменить его, а как собрать батарейки (параллельно или последовательно) не знаем.

В APC говорят - это закрытая информация :)

----------


## Roman1985

> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> Если кто нибудь использует бесперебойники APC c таким комплектом батарей http://www.apc.com/resource/include/...base_sku=RBC23
> 
> Откликнетесь. Нужно выходное напряжение у этого блока. Хотим заменить его, а как собрать батарейки (параллельно или последовательно) не знаем.
> 
> В APC говорят - это закрытая информация :)


А вы посмотрть, как старые собраны, не можете ?

----------


## TeKiLLo

большое спасибо за ответ.
Мы не такие тупые, этого комплекта, как раз в комплекте нет :) Посмотреть никак!

----------


## Cheechako

Есть вот такая любопытная ссылка:
http://www.apc.ru/support/forum.html...E5%F0%E2%E8%F1

----------


## TeKiLLo

> Есть вот такая любопытная ссылка:
> http://www.apc.ru/support/forum.html...E5%F0%E2%E8%F1


Спасибо. Спросил и там тоже. Ссылка про RBC32

----------


## Cheechako

Там вы спросили почему-то про "RBC*32*" :confused:
Из соображений добра, красоты и электротехники :) я бы предположил, что должны стоять параллельно две последовательные пары батарей - зачем разработчикам делать различные (по напряжению) схемы для аналогичных устройств...

----------


## TeKiLLo

Вот так и путают их.

То есть на выходе должно быть в идеале 24V?

----------


## Cheechako

Что-то я в своей ссылке не понял про 24В :confused:
обычно вроде используется 12В - что подтверждает и
http://www.apc.ru/support/forum.html...5&namet=&idtn=
Надо смотреть на разъём.

----------

